# Points run in NEC



## Air Force Tim (Mar 16, 2012)

Anyone know what the best points run is in NEC near WAS? I'm seeing 14.00 rates for 100 points, but want to go lower rates.


----------



## Anderson (Mar 16, 2012)

Do remember that there's a 2:1 special in effect, so that's 200 points for $14 (plus any other bonuses). As to cheaper stuff, I'm not sure that it exists anymore.

Edit; Well, I found one that might work: BCV-ALX. $13 close-in, $9 advance purchase.

Edit2: NCR-WAS is another option. $14 close in, $11 advance.


----------



## the_traveler (Mar 16, 2012)

Anderson said:


> Edit2: NCR-WAS is another option. $14 close in, $11 advance.


How did you find that?




AFAIK, NCR is a "D" or "R" stop from WAS!





I believe WAS-BWI is $10 or $11.


----------



## Air Force Tim (Mar 16, 2012)

Thanks for the tips. I found one WAS-RKV for $8. I wish NEC had ones like NPV-PLO in Illinois.


----------



## Anderson (Mar 16, 2012)

the_traveler said:


> Anderson said:
> 
> 
> > Edit2: NCR-WAS is another option. $14 close in, $11 advance.
> ...


You are correct...for trains which originate/terminate in WAS. For trains which continue further south (i.e. to RVR, NPN, or LYH), it is a "normal" stop. Thus, this only applies on a handful of Regionals.


----------



## Acela150 (Mar 16, 2012)

Air Force Tim said:


> Thanks for the tips. I found one WAS-RKV for $8. I wish NEC had ones like NPV-PLO in Illinois.


The problem with WAS-RKV is that you would go one way each day if the Eastbound Cap is late enough.. :giggle: In all seriousness though It shouldn't be Four Hours late... Considering CSX has the track work burden on the Caps head..

My favorite is PHL-PAO.. $6.50 Low Bucket!!! Each way.. That fare extends all the way to Downingtown.. Coatesville the stop after is $2 more.. The Keystone Corridor is cheap and gets you an automatic 100 points no matter what train no matter the city pair...


----------



## PRR 60 (Mar 16, 2012)

Acela150 said:


> Air Force Tim said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for the tips. I found one WAS-RKV for $8. I wish NEC had ones like NPV-PLO in Illinois.
> ...


There are no buckets on the Keystones for the unreserved service west of Philadelphia: just peak day fares for most of Friday and Sunday. Otherwise, the fare is $6.50 even for a last-minute walk-up.


----------



## Air Force Tim (Mar 16, 2012)

Acela150 said:


> Air Force Tim said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for the tips. I found one WAS-RKV for $8. I wish NEC had ones like NPV-PLO in Illinois.
> ...





PRR 60 said:


> Acela150 said:
> 
> 
> > Air Force Tim said:
> ...


I have a sister in Dillsberg, PA by HAR. I'll have to try this route when I visit her next time.


----------



## Ryan (Mar 16, 2012)

the_traveler said:


> Anderson said:
> 
> 
> > Edit2: NCR-WAS is another option. $14 close in, $11 advance.
> ...


It hasn't been that in a while, $14 is as cheap as it gets without discounts.


----------



## benjibear (Mar 16, 2012)

If you are going WAS to BWI, you might as well go all the way to BAL because it is the same price.

$6.50 must be the low on the Keystone through the week.


----------



## Dovecote (Mar 16, 2012)

Air Force Tim said:


> Anyone know what the best points run is in NEC near WAS? I'm seeing 14.00 rates for 100 points, but want to go lower rates.


You do not mention where you live but if you live in the DC suburbs near the Eastern Panhandle of West Virginia than you have a good points run between Harpers Ferry (HFY) and Martinsburg (MRB) on the Capitol Limited. The low bucket fare goes for $8.50 ($7.65 AAA) one way.

The eastbound departure from MRB will bring you into HFY in late morning and the return trip back to MRB is late afternoon. During the layover in HFY there is plenty to see in the village and there are ample eateries to choose from.

Parking a vehicle for an out of towner at either location is difficult but doable. MRB has a Quik Track machine to obtain your tickets.


----------



## the_traveler (Mar 16, 2012)

Dovecote said:


> Air Force Tim said:
> 
> 
> > Anyone know what the best points run is in NEC near WAS? I'm seeing 14.00 rates for 100 points, but want to go lower rates.
> ...


Per the OP's profile location, it states the country of Turkey!



I think that is a little east of West Virginia!


----------



## Acela150 (Mar 17, 2012)

PRR 60 said:


> Acela150 said:
> 
> 
> > Air Force Tim said:
> ...


Incorrect. Every once and a while you will see a $8 bucket for a trip between PHL-PAO. I paid $8 for a coach ticket on Wednesday train. Mid day booked two days in advance. I believe it was 645.


----------



## TCRT (Mar 17, 2012)

Ryan said:


> It hasn't been that in a while, $14 is as cheap as it gets without discounts.


Looking at a few closely-spaced city pairs, I get the impression that the NEC minimum ticket price is $14 (or $11 for the 14 day advance rate).


----------



## amamba (Mar 17, 2012)

Bos / PVD I'd $14 ( low bucket) or $11 for the e bucket.


----------



## TCRT (Mar 17, 2012)

amamba said:


> Bos / PVD I'd $14 ( low bucket) or $11 for the e bucket.


That's my current points run standby! It's fun to pay $11 and go 125mph.


----------



## PRR 60 (Mar 17, 2012)

Acela150 said:


> PRR 60 said:
> 
> 
> > Acela150 said:
> ...


You can't have "buckets" on unreserved trains. That's kind of fundamental. If you paid $8, you got a peak day fare (Friday, Sunday, some holidays). If it was for Wednesday travel, then something was wrong. There are no fare buckets on the Keystones. Buying weeks in advance or minutes in advance means nothing.


----------



## Dovecote (Mar 17, 2012)

the_traveler said:


> Dovecote said:
> 
> 
> > Air Force Tim said:
> ...


Ok I missed that hboy: You should change your name to Hawkeye :giggle:


----------



## Anderson (Mar 17, 2012)

PRR 60 said:


> Acela150 said:
> 
> 
> > PRR 60 said:
> ...


For some reason, I was under the impression that a "peak" fare might also cover something like a 7 AM train heading into Philly (i.e. peak of rush hour).


----------



## SubwayNut (Mar 17, 2012)

The biggest trick to points runs though are taking advantage of the free stopover rule since as long as they are less than 24 hours they are free, for me they also provide a way to get all the railroad stations that are found on my site, on lines with more train per day. On my last trip to California I had a few ridiculous points/stopover runs. The most ridiculous day though was the 300 points I got for just spending $10 going from Stockton (arrived via BART to a bus) to Antioch (where I was planning to take the bus to BART to Bus and end up in Martinez, but my first San Joaquin Train was 2 hours late, so I just stopped for an hour) to Emeryville to the Ambus into San Francisco (as much as you might dislike buses, the bus ads nothing if not just a $1 to an intinerary and is a great way to get 100 extra points).

The one rule you must keep in mind is you can only get the 100 point minimums from four segments per day. There was one day I had five segments Merced-Madera-Freseno-Hanford-Bakersfield- Bus to LA, the bus (my final trip of the day) did post to my AGR account but says this:

_Ticket:_ #----------------, Thruway Reserved , Price: $11.00

_Train #:_ 5816

_Reservation #:_ --------

Not eligible for points

Finally if your getting on a long distance train the second or third day AGR counts it as the day it originated from its first destination (not the day you boarded). The following morning my little STK-ACA-EMY-SFC trip I took the coast starlight from SJC-Paso Robles, and the AGR system lists me as riding that train the day before since that was the date of the origination in Seattle. This little quirk of the system is also something you could perhaps take advantage of as well.

One of these days I'll do something on the Keystone, but remember how stopovers let you explore new places for free and earn you extra points!


----------



## Acela150 (Mar 17, 2012)

PRR 60 said:


> Acela150 said:
> 
> 
> > PRR 60 said:
> ...


Just saying what happened. So maybe ARROW had a flaw.


----------



## Air Force Tim (Mar 18, 2012)

the_traveler said:


> Dovecote said:
> 
> 
> > Air Force Tim said:
> ...



Yep, you're right. Currently in Turkey, but will be moving and working at Andrews AFB, MD in a couple months. Planning to live in ALX so looking for some good point runs there.


----------



## the_traveler (Mar 18, 2012)

Air Force Tim said:


> Currently in Turkey, but will be moving and working at Andrews AFB, MD in a couple months. Planning to live in ALX so looking for some good point runs there.


So Air Force Tim is going to fly Air Force One around, right?



I know we're in good hands then!





And thank you for your service to all of us!


----------

